# dental phobia anyone



## slobee (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't necessarily fear the dentist but the medications injected, glues, cements used.  The fear of extractions paralyzes me.  I have multiple allergies & health problem and have had bad experiences at the dentist. I do still go for regular checkups but am always petrified.  I can't use sedation (asleep) but try a small amount of anxiety med which doesn't help much.

If anyone has this problem have you found a solution?  Thanks.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2018)

I had no real phobia about dental work except about drowning because of that water pushed down you throat. I thought I was the only one that thought that way until I found an article about that phobia and it wasn't just me. I talked to my dentist about it and she acknowledged that it was not an isolated fear. So, since I discussed it with her, it has really made a difference. If you hadn't talked to you dentist about your fears, maybe it would help to do so.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2018)

Arrgh, the dentist! Eveyone's fear.

Medications injected- if you're referring to Novocaine (pain killer) before drilling, try not having it at all.

Why can't you use sedation? Is this your own fear or- what if you needed heart surgery, or an amputation, do you mean you have to have it awake, with no sedation?

Glues and cements harden and can't hurt you.

I have a friend who feels as if the dentist might stop her breathing. I myself was basket case and once bit the dentist. To me, dentist=terror. 

To make matters worse my good friend became a teacher of oral hygiene and married an orthodontist. She ran around in shirts decorated with toothpaste tubes and toothbrushes!

Agree with Olivia. Schedule a long chat with the dentist about your fears. If he/she doesn't have any empathy, go elsewhere.

Take the full amount anxiety med, but consider driving, you  might want a ride.

Extractions- I had several last year, all at once. I was in utter panic mode, couldn't even sleep. I could not go under anesthesia because it was not provided it this particular office, but at their other one, a long drive. Yes, I could have waited for an appointment at another practice that had an anesthesiologist but I figured I'd give this a try with just the Novocaine.

Slobee, I swear to God, aside from a brief prick of the needle, I didn't feel ANYTHING! I was amazed, all that fear and rigamarole for nothing! Of course, the dentist gave me an Rx for after pain which worked great. 

Best luck to you.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2018)

If it's something that has to be done,  I'm all for it.  The sooner the better.  My dentist makes sure I won't scream  when he starts drilling.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2018)

The dentist was about to inject  Novocain  into the mouth of a young boy  patient  when the boy started to squirm  around.

Dentist said,  Now,  You're  not going to be afraid of a little prick like that, are you?

The kid said,  "Oh yeah?  That's  what the boyfriend  said to my sister,  and now she can't  button  her  coat!"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2018)

Just for that Falcon, I hope your dentist pulls every last tooth out of your mouth. This a serious discussion, to just stop it!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2018)

STOP   SCOLDING  !!!!     This thread  needed a bit of levity.    Ha HA


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2018)

Falcon said:


> STOP   SCOLDING  !!!!     This thread  needed a bit of levity.    Ha HA



Yeah, as in levitating out of your dentist's chair Ha Ha


----------



## slobee (Jun 1, 2018)

I do mention my fears to a new dentist but I can tell they don't really understand.  I don't mind the actual injections.  When I was young I had minor things done without anesthetics but can't take that much pain anymore.   The first time I was injected with novacaine I had bad reaction & woke with dentist trying to revive me.  The odors of the glues & cements can trigger a seizure.  The only time I've been put to sleep it took a long time for me to come out of sedation.  I need a root canal but the sodium hypochlorite used to disinfect the tooth triggers syncope. I've had reaction to every antibiotics I've ever taken so that's another problem.  I do have a brain injury which may contribute to all this.  I try to act brave & not complain but by the time my dental visit is over I can barely walk out of the office.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 1, 2018)

My only fear at the dentist office is the $$$$$$$$


----------



## KingsX (Jun 2, 2018)

.

Stave Martin as a "dentist."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoWom0CCRKM

.


----------



## oldman (Jun 2, 2018)

Bill Cosby did a great skit on going to the dentist.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

I think most people fear going to the dentist. It’s one of those ‘normal’ fears.
When I was a child, I hated the dentist. My parents wouldn’t let us get any freezing so we had to get our teeth drilled without and it was painful. To this day I wondered how the dentist kept his licence. 

Now that I’m an adult, I still don’t like going but I do. My dentist and hygienist are the best. In fact I recently got my front teeth redone. I’m a grinder so my teeth were wearing down real bad.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

slobee said:


> I do mention my fears to a new dentist but I can tell they don't really understand.  I don't mind the actual injections.  When I was young I had minor things done without anesthetics but can't take that much pain anymore.   The first time I was injected with novacaine I had bad reaction & woke with dentist trying to revive me.  The odors of the glues & cements can trigger a seizure.  The only time I've been put to sleep it took a long time for me to come out of sedation.  I need a root canal but the sodium hypochlorite used to disinfect the tooth triggers syncope. I've had reaction to every antibiotics I've ever taken so that's another problem.  I do have a brain injury which may contribute to all this.  I try to act brave & not complain but by the time my dental visit is over I can barely walk out of the office.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.



Sorry for your complications. That must be difficult to deal with. 
I was put to sleep to get all my wisdom teeth pulled and woke up while they were doing it and it scared the heck out of me.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

slobee said:


> I do mention my fears to a new dentist but I can tell they don't really understand.  I don't mind the actual injections.  When I was young I had minor things done without anesthetics but can't take that much pain anymore.   The first time I was injected with novacaine I had bad reaction & woke with dentist trying to revive me.  The odors of the glues & cements can trigger a seizure.  The only time I've been put to sleep it took a long time for me to come out of sedation.  I need a root canal but the sodium hypochlorite used to disinfect the tooth triggers syncope. I've had reaction to every antibiotics I've ever taken so that's another problem.  I do have a brain injury which may contribute to all this.  I try to act brave & not complain but by the time my dental visit is over I can barely walk out of the office.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.



Well , you certainly do have extenuating circumstances. Sorry to hear this. 
Maybe you should deal with an oral surgeon if you're not already. Plus an anesthesiologist. 

Perhaps obtain your records from those problematic procedures and make sure your new dentist sees them. They should explain what's been happening. By your description, even I can understand what happened. Now, you need a specialist of some kind that knows how to deal with your reactions. 

Best of luck!


----------



## slobee (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's support.  I helps me to pretend I'm normal.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 2, 2018)

Terrified of them so much that my teeth now come out at night like the stars


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 2, 2018)

I've done my share of dentists and dental work in my long life, 80 soon.  But since I changed so much about what I do for my own dental care, I have not been to a dentist in about 7 yrs or so.

I make my own coconut oil toothpaste and and some companies sell CO toothpaste.  You can do a search on it's value.

I use grape seed extract going on 23 yrs and my whole gum health is so so improved.  Was told years ago I had deep pockets, never had work done and today gums are tight and very pink and healthy.

Eliminated SLS toothpastes for sure...so many commerical toothpastes are full of bad chemicals.

Cut way back on carb and sugar products...and of course NO SMOKING.  

When I feel a little pain somewhere I grab my bottle of myrrh tincture and had a drop to the area...miracle.  Clove oil is great too.

Dentists are not seeing me if I can help it now...been that route for the first 3/4 of my life.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 9, 2018)

Dental bill phobia and lack of engineering skills are my phobias when it comes to dental work. I've seen to many treat with the emphasis on cosmetic and/or convenience rather than practicality. How will their work function and wear.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 18, 2018)

I only go to dentist that offer Nitrous Oxide. It makes me feel happy and not concerned with whatever is going on. For extractions I am knocked out so I no longer fear going to the dentist.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 18, 2018)

I use homeopathic remedies . They really work !

Fear of Going to the Dentist
*Aconite*: When an individual experiences fear with a sudden onset of panic (about an upcoming dental visit) accompanied by physical and emotional restlessness. (Potency 12C - Five pellets the night before, the morning of and 45 minutes before dental appointment)

*Gelsemium: *For dental fears that are accompanied by nausea, diarrhea, sleepy feeling or "weak knees." (Potency 12C - Three pellets the night before, the morning of and 45 minutes before dental appointment)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2018)

No fear except the way they lay me flat on my back. Hard to breath and afraid I will choke on something. Never have anything for fillings. Takes longer for the pain killer to set than the filling does. Just had a tooth pulled and was fine until it was almost out...and it hurt like hell for about 5 seconds.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 22, 2018)

No fear and  sat in plenty of dental chairs in my life, thanks to sugar/carbs and who knows maybe that horrid fluoride that's supposed to be so great.

I now make my own toothpaste with a Coconut Oil base and have cut out refined carbs and sugars big time...and have not seen a dentist in about 10 yrs.  

I use essential oils if I might get a pain in my mouth...but also Grape Seed Extract has saved my Gum Health.


----------

